# I found this auction on ebay.com if anyone is interested



## bnotman (Sep 4, 2012)

(3) DTG PRINTER FAST T-JET JUMBO 2 PRINTERS, SOFTWARE, MANUALS, & COMPUTERS | eBay

It's no good to me as I live in Australia but I do wish I could buy it.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

No good to you?
Or good to anybody?
In case you do not know what is As is.
Mfg is no longer exist and parts?
Shipping cost? Crate safe? I could cost more to trashing it. 
T jet was suffered many people even when they were in business. This model was discontinued in early T jet time with bad reputation. One of Worse items they made.
I hope any TSF member will go for this. Pls don't fall in.
Your waste will be.
Bidding money + crate + shipping + try to fix money minimum $5000 w/o guarantee + trashing money.
If working condition and seller guarantee it will work than keep bidding.
I do not know who is the seller is but he wants to dump his trash to dumbs with getting paid. 
I saw so many like this. So sad.
I have no gain but I just cannot see many victims anymore.
Cannot handle moral of sellers too. Seller, if read this post please stop your auction. Be a brave man who knows how to eat loss with pride. I see so many bidding there. OMG!
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Whew, I always do this kind of sxxt to make enemies. Seller probably knows me is good chance. But this is in my blood. My post maybe will get deleted. But Cannot pass wrong things. Why am I get exciting? You tell me, I am 1/2 loco.(Spanish crazy)
In case seller read this,
"Sorry man-, but you are not doing right thing". The people who cannot afford to buy new and look for second hands are not rich enough to lose money on top of not have enough money.
I will send message to him through eBay to pull back auction. Also you should too if you agree with me. He sells new ViperOne on ebay too. Brian Walker's dealer. He must be well known person in this jungle.
Cheers! Let's protect TSF members from this kind of crap.
Beers are on me always.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree Peter, it would be wrong not to warn people about junk like this, if you wanted them for parts fine, but there is another thread on here from someone else bidding on them so he can get into DTG cheap, myself and several others have told him the same thing, DON'T DO IT!


----------



## EnTr3Preneur06 (Oct 9, 2011)

I am looking for a good DTG I dont know much about them and hoping someone could help me out. I looked at the AnaJet Sprint. But I would love to hear some pros & cons on it and others.

Thanks.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

EnTr3Preneur06 said:


> I am looking for a good DTG I dont know much about them and hoping someone could help me out. I looked at the AnaJet Sprint. But I would love to hear some pros & cons on it and others.
> 
> Thanks.


Why are you trying to blow your nose without using hand and tissue? Do you want others help you?
Read all threads.
All pros and cons are written and reported in TSF. Keyword is RESEARCH!
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## bnotman (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for spreading the word on this auction Peter, I am very new to this game and I thought it sounded good, that's why I posted it but I am very happy that you have set people straight on these items. Experienced people like you are always giving great advice on this forum and we all appreciate it.
cheers, Bruce.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

bnotman said:


> Thanks for spreading the word on this auction Peter, I am very new to this game and I thought it sounded good, that's why I posted it but I am very happy that you have set people straight on these items. Experienced people like you are always giving great advice on this forum and we all appreciate it.
> cheers, Bruce.


Thank you. You seems understand what I try to say and agree. Send him eBay message that tell him he is CON ARTIST! 
SOB big time. FAH too.
Cheers beers are on me always.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

I actually own a dead T-Jet Jumbo2. I agree. Don't purchase a printer if its manufacturer is out of business.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

MZDEELO said:


> I actually own a dead T-Jet Jumbo2. I agree. Don't purchase a printer if its manufacturer is out of business.


Very Good Deana,
Too much money to trash it, right? And feel bad to toss away. This is why everyone's garage is full, lol
AA do have few of competitors printers who trade in. AA allow trade in for R&D purpose. Not anymore, lol. Try to sell them but very hard. Maybe on EBay? Lol.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

allamerican said:


> Very Good Deana,
> Too much money to trash it, right? And feel bad to toss away. This is why everyone's garage is full, lol
> AA do have few of competitors printers who trade in. AA allow trade in for R&D purpose. Not anymore, lol. Try to sell them but very hard. Maybe on EBay? Lol.
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


No, no Ebay. Lol. I'm not mean enough to do that.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

while I agree with the buyer beware sentiment, it is entirely possible for someone to pick up a bargain here. If you already have one of these machines and you can pickup 3 more as spare parts backup for $3k then this may well be worth buying. accusing the seller of being greedy is unreasonable


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

erich said:


> while I agree with the buyer beware sentiment, it is entirely possible for someone to pick up a bargain here. If you already have one of these machines and you can pickup 3 more as spare parts backup for $3k then this may well be worth buying. accusing the seller of being greedy is unreasonable


Be real Jerry, by the way how are you?
I cannot believe you saying this. Among all of who I respect in Dtg world.
Even some brand new machine buyers are suffering with company back up and services. Many years out of mission printer? Are you serious? All ink line change on Epson 7000?. If electronic shot then what happened?
Did you read "for parts?"
So do you think the people who made bid have all same TJets? Are you kidding me? So, you are saying any of 30 people who bid will make this work?
I will bet whatever you want to bet on NEVER.within $5000/ea repair cost. On top no man can do it. Korean guy build this to Tjet Scott.
His name is Moon. He shut down his company long time ago. I still have his contact info. He is the only one who can supply boards and firmware ----etc. Never you 100%.
If you have thorn feeling on me I will understand why you want to defend seller. Yes I am accusing seller.BAD seed. Read Deana's post. Good heart, same as mine. Hehe.
Did you ever dumped junk to someone in past with get paid? 
I am darn reasonable guy and who can't pass craps. I have to step on it.
Not my style and Deana's


MZDEELO said:


> No, no Ebay. Lol. I'm not mean enough to do that.


Could be your style?
Or GangNam style? Lol.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

I am good thanks Peter, how are you? It's been a while since we spoke, I cant make it to the SGIA show this year, shame, as I was keen to catch up and say hello, apparently your booth overflows with beer and whiskey 


I am being real. Please dont paint an untrue picture of my thoughts


Like I said, I agree with the buyer beware sentiment, in other words, I agree with all the comments made about these machines being nothing but a pain in the backside and a total waste of cash for an unsuspecting buyer. You have my total backing on these comments.


The only thing I said was that if you happen to own one of these machines and you would like to keep it running for a while yet before inevitably having to re-invest in another supported brand name machine then this may not be such a bad option. 


I know you are an emotional person Peter, I kinda like that about you, but we dont really know the facts about the seller, for all we know he is being upfront with potential buyers and hoping that the machines will go to a buyer who knows what the score is. I just dont think that we can make a categorical statement or even make judgements on someones intentions on a public forum, without them having the right to reply. You know as well as I do that an opinion will be taken as a factual statement by the vast majority of people.

By the way, what is GangNam style?? I assume it is a colloquialism 

take care Peter
Jerry


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

erich said:


> By the way, what is GangNam style?? I assume it is a colloquialism


Its a movement sweeping the nation!
Gangnam Style Video​


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

erich said:


> I am good thanks Peter, how are you? It's been a while since we spoke, I cant make it to the SGIA show this year, shame, as I was keen to catch up and say hello, apparently your booth overflows with beer and whiskey
> 
> I know you are an emotional person Peter, I kinda like that about you, but we dont really know the facts about the seller, for all we know he is being upfront with potential buyers and hoping that the machines will go to a buyer who knows what the score is. I just dont think that we can make a categorical statement or even make judgements on someones intentions on a public forum, without them having the right to reply. You know as well as I do that an opinion will be taken as a factual statement by the vast majority of people.
> 
> ...


I check what is emotional means on Wikipedia but it is far off from raise hand to wrong thing. One day, I wish you become emotional like me if you want to.
Whiskey and beers are on me always anywhere anytime to you Jerry.
Enjoy GangNam style, sexy~la~dy!!!! Deana is lol.
Cheers! Let's catch up at next show.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

MZDEELO said:


> Its a movement sweeping the nation!
> 
> Gangnam Style Video​


thanks.....I think.....

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## Topdigitizing (Sep 12, 2012)

I also feel that purchase such printing machine, you'd better to go to the factory, not the online.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

erich said:


> thanks.....I think.....
> 
> Jerry
> DTG Digital


LOL... hey... you asked!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

$9000 now. I feel so bad. I had 8 printers I used to sell much better than these printers and mfg is still in business. AA sold to metal collector. I guess I am stupid I could collect $3000x8=$24000. Instead of less $100. But I sleep better
Pls, TSF member STAY AWAY.
Cheers to TSF members! Beers are on me always.


----------



## garmentjet (Sep 27, 2012)

haha, so crazy....


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

allamerican said:


> $9000 now. I feel so bad. I had 8 printers I used to sell much better than these printers and mfg is still in business. AA sold to metal collector. I guess I am stupid I could collect $3000x8=$24000. Instead of less $100. But I sleep better
> Pls, TSF member STAY AWAY.
> Cheers to TSF members! Beers are on me always.


You still owe me a drink. I like patron. Thanks!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

It will be my honor to take you to where Patrons are. @viva Las Vegas  SGIA?
We both are emotional, lol. We cannot hurt/ripoff others. LOL 
Salute to you from Italy! Patrons are on me always.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

allamerican said:


> It will be my honor to take you to where Patrons are. @viva Las Vegas  SGIA?
> We both are emotional, lol. We cannot hurt/ripoff others. LOL
> Salute to you from Italy! Patrons are on me always.


I will not be attending a tradeshow until PPAI Las Vegas in January. 
I have much work to do here in the office. Does the offer still stand in 2013?


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

two of the three are back on auction
same pictures to


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

OSSKOBRET said:


> two of the three are back on auction
> same pictures to


Third one will be on eBay soon too.  eBay Bargain is often trap of junk, especially on machine area. I just hope no TSF member will fall in. What a dumb move! Luckiest guy is who lost auction by $100 but i am afraid of he will bid again for these.
Cheers to Tsf members! Beers are on me always. From Germany.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

MZDEELO said:


> I will not be attending a tradeshow until PPAI Las Vegas in January.
> I have much work to do here in the office. Does the offer still stand in 2013?


 no expire date. Since you have big good heart person I asked to Roxanne about you at last show. . We can use more like you in TSF.
Can't wait to do cheers with you!  in GangNam style! LOL.


----------

